# Older Hoyt Raider cable length question



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

Older hoyts did not add the yoke length to the limb sticker measurements.


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

That's what I thought might be the case, thanks for the info.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

OklaArcher said:


> I'm working on a 2000 Raider with the Intruder limb and command cams. It's labeled on the bow and Hoyt's tuning chart as 35.5 cable length. I built the cable to exactly 35.5 and press the bow to correct ATA and the cable is about 4 inches short. Did they label the length not including the yoke? Or is there something else I don't know. I do know the bow is all OEM and never even had strings replaced, so as far as cams and limbs everything is original. Any help appreciated.


you will have to add 6" to that length to make up for the yoke


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

I got it, I had one of the old cables after looking luckily, and used the old yoke as template to build new ones. I appreciate the help guys.

Tim


----------

